# Happy New Years



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope you all have a great New years , Anyone have any good resolutions?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The stress of resolutions!! lol I always think of like 5 different ones and then forget . What's yours? Happy new year to you and your family too!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have none lol, I never keep them so figure why make them lol. You doing anything exciting tomorrow night? Im such an old momma im just staying home with the kids, my daughter is leaving in the morning to go to the family cabin up at the lake { wayyy to cold for me lol }.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah cold Is no good! It's supposed to be in the 50's tomorrow so I'm psyched. It's the first NYE I have had off in like 4 years. Having a party at my house so I can get loopy and not have to drive or leave Mel alone lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol nice, do you guys do fireworks and stuff? the dogs here didnt enjoy it on halloween to much wondering how they will take it tomorrow night. We arent doing any other then sparklers and stuff with the kids so hopefully it wont be as stressful as it was halloween . Lol pep had the worst time with it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They do in the city but they are illegal and you gotta go out of state to get some so most people do not. At least not like the fourth of July!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So glad to put 2011 behind me! Here's to working towards a better year in 2012!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Bye 2011. So glad that i can step into 2012 knowing that i've got some very cool and special friends.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my resolution is to drop a couple lbs

whats everyones plans for tonight?? i'm headed to a local spot to see Dramarama play


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Carriana said:


> So glad to put 2011 behind me! Here's to working towards a better year in 2012!


I sooo agree , been such a Crappy year very glad to see it gone. Hope the new year has a better outcome.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey angelbaby
Happy new year,and also to all the other members.I for one will continue to better my self and my work.Get closer to my grand kids,and just enjoy the gigt of life.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

